# Internetanbieter und Geschwindigkeit?



## Grotix (6. September 2013)

Hey,
Ich will jetzt von mobilem Internet auf das Kabel/Festnetzinternet umsteigen.
Bei uns gibt es kein Glasfaserkabel, leider 
Heißt das nur 8Mbit/sec Download maximal?

Oder geht da noch mehr?

LG


----------



## Trochaeus (6. September 2013)

Woher sollen wir das wissen? 
Gib mal in Google : Telekom Verfügbarkeit ein und geh auf die Seite. Dort gibst du deine Daten ein und siehst was es für Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Grotix (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Ich will ja wissen was maximal rauszuhohlen ist. Wir haben ja kein Glasfaser. 

Also ich hab bei zwei verschiedenen Anbietern geguckt:
Bei dem einen sagt er mir das nur 8Mbit/sec möglich sind
Beim anderem bis zu 30Mbit/sec Download.

Wie soll das gehen? Alles was auf der ersten Seite über 8Mbit ist ist schon "Glasfaser Power"
Wir haben aber kein Glasfaser..

Bei der zweiten seite kann ich bis zu 30Mbit/sec raushohlen was nach der ersten Seite theoretischerweise nicht geht weil alles was dort über 8Mbit/sec schon Glasfaser Power ist!

Ist das ne Verarsche oder so?!


----------



## K3n$! (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Wie PC-Liebhaber323 schon schrieb: Woher sollen wir das wissen? 
Du musst einfach mal die Verfügbarkeitschecks der Anbieter abklappern und selbst da ist es nicht mal gewiss, ob die stimmen.


----------



## Grotix (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Wie PC-Liebhaber323 schon schrieb: Woher sollen wir das wissen?
> Du musst einfach mal die Verfügbarkeitschecks der Anbieter abklappern und selbst da ist es nicht mal gewiss, ob die stimmen.


 
Mach ich grad. Bei T-Mobile "High Speed (HSDPA, HSPA+21)"
Was soll ich damit anfangen?

Die eine Seite meint das nur 8 Mbit/sec gehen würden weil kein Glasfaser ist (Wir haben 100 Pro keins) und die andere meint das 30Mbit/sec gehen würden...

Ich werd nicht schlau... Ihr müsst mir dabei weiterhelfen. Um sonst bin ich ja nicht hier


----------



## Laudian (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen? Alles was auf der ersten Seite über 8Mbit ist ist schon "Glasfaser Power"


 
Also ich habe mit meiner Kupferleitung wunderbar 50mbit, und sehr viele andere Leute auch. Demnächst wird es sogar 100mbit geben, nachdem nun Vectoring zugelassen wurde. Darüber gehts dann halt mit Glasfaser los.

Auch bei den Kabelanbietern sind 100mbit möglich.

Und HSDPA / HSPA sind Mobilfunk, kein Kabelgebundenes Internet.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Wenn du ein Fernsehkabel hast, kannst du auch recht gute Übertragungsraten bekommen! Schau mal mein Unitymedia/Kabel Deutschland/Kabel BW je nach Standort nach.
Die meisten anderen Anbieter nutzen "herkömmliches" DSL.


----------



## K3n$! (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Du schreibst doch selbst, dass du von mobilem Internet auf kabelgebundenes umsteigen willst. 
Gleichzeitig machst du aber den Check auf der T-Mobile Seite. 

Nimm einfach Check24.de unter DSL Verfügbarkeit und prüf mit deiner Adresse.


----------



## Grotix (6. September 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit meiner Kupferleitung wunderbar 50mbit, und sehr viele andere Leute auch. Demnächst wird es sogar 100mbit geben, nachdem nun Vectoring zugelassen wurde. Darüber gehts dann halt mit Glasfaser los.


 Achso, auf der Internetanbieterseite steht überall was über 8Mbit ist "Glasfaser Power" dabei. Das heißt für mich aber das ich nicht mehr raushohlen kann weil wir kein Gasfaser haben...

Was heißt das jetzt: High Speed (HSDPA, HSPA+21) ?



K3n$! schrieb:


> Du schreibst doch selbst, dass du von mobilem Internet auf kabelgebundenes umsteigen willst.
> Gleichzeitig machst du aber den Check auf der T-Mobile Seite.
> 
> Nimm einfach Check24.de unter DSL Verfügbarkeit und prüf mit deiner Adresse.


 
DSL Verfügbarkeit?
Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied zwischen DSL LTE und Festnetz?
Festnetz ist nur Telefon?

Ich komme aus Österreich... Da bringt mir die Seite nix 

Ich hab mal verschiedene Anbierter zusammen:
HOME NET
fix internet - günstig ins Internet | UPC Austria
Internet-Tarife | A1.net
https://www.drei.at/portal/de/privat/tarife/internet/hui/

Was ist da jetzt das Beste für mich?


----------



## Laudian (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt der Unterschied zwischen DSL LTE und Festnetz?


 
Bei dem einen hast du Internet und Telefon über Funk, beim anderen  über ein Kabel.
Kabel = "Fest", deswegen Festnetz. Funk ist dagegen weniger "Fest".

DSL über Kabel erlaubt prinzipiell bessere Reaktionszeiten und bietet in der Regel höhere Volumen. LTE kann dafür vor allem in ländlichen Gebieten eine höhere Bandbreite bringen.



Grotix schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt das Beste für mich?


 
Woher sollen wir wissen was davon es bei dir zuhause gibt ?


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

LTE kannst du vergessen! Da bezahlst du für mickrige Volumina horrende Beiträge! Und die versprochenen Bandbreiten werden sowieso nie erreicht, weil LTE gnadenlos überlastet ist. 

Woher kommst du eigentlich? Wenn du mal deinen Wohnort angeben würdest, könnte man dir vll den ein oder anderen Anbieter empfehlen.


----------



## cdo (6. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt das Beste für mich?


Welcher dieser (oder auch möglicher anderer) Anbieter, der Beste für dich ist, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Um auch nur ansatzweise eine Empfehlung geben zu können, mußt du zumindest einen Wohnort (in großen Städten auch den Bezirk/Stadtteil), deine Anforderungen (zB hohe Down/Uploadrate, geringer Ping gewünscht, statische IP bevorzugt, ohne Volumenbegrenzung usw.) und mitunter deine Netzwerkstruktur (nutzt du den Anschluss dann alleine / zu Zwei / die ganze Familie; du willst einen PC ranhängen und gut ist / du hast gesamt 15 PC`s, eine Playstation, ein NAS und vierzehn andere Geräte die den Anschluss benutzen werden...) angeben.


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

Lass dich doch nicht so von diesem Glasfaserpower-Blabla verwirren. Nur ein Bruchteil der Haushalte hat Glasfaser bis ins Haus. Die Anbieter nutzen diesen Begriff  gerne zu Marketingzwecken, das Glasfasernetz endet aber in den allermeisten Fällen spätestens am Verteilerkasten auf der Straße. In die Häuser gehts dann so gut wie immer per Kupfer, darüber sind momentan bis 150mbit möglich, in naher Zukunft noch mehr.

Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben, können wir nicht wissen welcher Anbieter für dich das beste ist, zumal sich hier kaum einer mit Anbietern aus Österreich auskennt. Also einfach alle Anbieter abklappern und schauen, wer dir die beste Leistung bieten kann.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Also dsl?  Ich will  ja kein telefon oder so. Nur festnetz internet. 

Ich komme vom land und hier gibts kein glasfaser. 
Die eine seite hat gesagt das alles was über 8mbit ist nur glasfaser ist. 

Die andere sagt das ich bis zu 30mbit haben kann. 
Was ist jetzt richtig? 

Der ping ist mir sehr wichtig
Derzeit liegt er bei mir um die 120...

Kann ich bedenkenlos zum anderen anbieter wechseln der mir 30mbit verspricht? Werde ich dann nicht nur 8mbit surfen können? 

Was soll das? Glasfaser Power dazuschreiben und ich kann auch mit meinem kupferkabel soviel erreichen? 

Danke und lg


----------



## keinnick (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> LTE kannst du vergessen! Da bezahlst du für mickrige Volumina horrende Beiträge! Und die versprochenen Bandbreiten werden sowieso nie erreicht, weil LTE gnadenlos überlastet ist.



In Deutschland liegst Du vom mickrigen Volumen her richtig. Aber er kommt aus Österreich da ist die gute Telekom nicht so geizig wie bei uns: HOME NET  



Grotix schrieb:


> Also dsl? Ich will ja kein telefon oder so. Nur festnetz internet.
> 
> Ich komme vom land und hier gibts kein glasfaser.
> Die eine seite hat gesagt das alles was über 8mbit ist nur glasfaser ist.
> ...


 
Zunächst solltest Du den Begriff "Glasfaser" komplett ignorieren. Das ist für Dich nicht relevant. Wenn Du einen stabilen Anschluss mit vernünftigem Ping haben möchtest greif nicht zu LTE sondern zu (V)DSL oder zu einem Kabelanschluss (falls vorhanden). Und dann würde ich mal beim Anbieter anrufen der Dir die höchste Bandbreite verspricht und mir zusichern lassen, dass sie diese Bandbreite an Deinem Wohnort auch tatsächlich schalten können und es sich nicht nur um eine "bis zu XX Mbit" Angabe handelt. Danach kannst Du bestellen.


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Also dsl?  Ich will  ja kein telefon oder so. Nur festnetz internet.
> 
> Ich komme vom land und hier gibts kein glasfaser.
> Die eine seite hat gesagt das alles was über 8mbit ist nur glasfaser ist.
> ...



Wie Keinnick schon sagt, irgnoniere einfach dieses Glasfaserzeugs. Das ist einfach nur Marketing geschwafel. Die Anbieter besitzen zwar tatsächlich Glasfasernetze, diese reichen aber In 99,9 aller Fälle höchsten bis zum Straßenverteiler. Ob dein Haus per Glasfaser angebunden ist oder nicht, hat rein garnichts mit der möglichen Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Diese hängt von ganz anderen Faktoren ab.

Welcher der Anbieter, von denen die du oben gepostet hast, ist denn bei dir Verfügbar und welche geschwindigkeit wird angeboten?


----------



## TerrorMango (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich hab mal verschiedene Anbierter zusammen:
> HOME NET
> fix internet - günstig ins Internet | UPC Austria
> Internet-Tarife | A1.net
> ...


 
Ich bin auch aus Österreich und kann dir hier sagen das T-Mobile und drei.at meines Wissens nach am A1 Netz hängen und nur über Mobilfunk gehen. A1 und UPC bieten Festnetz Anschlüsse an, bei UPC muss jedoch bei einigen Tarifen die A1 Grundgebühr (16,70€/Monat) mitgezahlt werden.
Grundsätzlich ist die Internet-Infrastruktur in Österreich sowieso furchbar, zumindest am Land.
Wenn möglich, nimm lieber 8Mbit/s Festnetz als die 10Mbit/s Mobilfunk von drei.at.
Bin selbst drei Kunde und furchtbar enttäuscht. Sitze 500m von der nächsten Antenne weg und habe ab 18:00 Uhr immer mit Pingschwankungen etc. zu kämpfen. Das Netz ist sehr instabil.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Also die oben genannten links sind bei uns in Österreich verfügbar. 

Drei und tmobile fallen wohl weg weil diese angeblich nur mobiles internet anbieten. 
Dann bleibt noch a1und upc. 
Was is besser von den beiden?  Upc is glaub ich billiger.


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

UPC funktioniert soweit ich weiß übers Kabelfersehen. Habt ihr denn welches?
Ich denk mal schon, die Verfügbarkeitstests der Kabelanbieter sind in der Regel sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Th1eUser (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Also dsl?  Ich will  ja kein telefon oder so. Nur festnetz internet.
> 
> Ich komme vom land und hier gibts kein glasfaser.
> Die eine seite hat gesagt das alles was über 8mbit ist nur glasfaser ist.
> ...


Ich komme auch vom Land und bei uns gibt es aber Glasfaser-Internet von A1 (ehemals Telekom). (Wahrscheinlich nur bis zum Verteiler, das ist aber eigentlich egal, denke ich.)
Verbindung ist übrigens über VDSL2. Gratis bekommt man auch den Router zugeschickt ("A1 WLAN Box") (Rechtlich ist der aber trotzdem Eigentum von A1, also verkaufen kannst du den nicht)

A1 beziechnet das Glasfaser-Dings übrigens als "A1 GigaSpeed". Die Verfügbarkeit kann man hier prüfen: https://ppp.a1.net/amp/index.sp

Edit: Ähm, keine Ahnung was los ist, aber wenn man auf den Link klickt wird man zu einem Affiliate-Link umgeleitet. Da dies Laut Forenregeln nicht erlaubt ist, habe ich die Verlinkung wieder entfernt. Bitte die URL manuell kopieren.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



robbe schrieb:


> UPC funktioniert soweit ich weiß übers Kabelfersehen. Habt ihr denn welches?
> Ich denk mal schon, die Verfügbarkeitstests der Kabelanbieter sind in der Regel sehr zuverlässig.


 
Nein wir haben eine Satellitenschüssel 
Dann bleibt doch wieder nur A1 übrig?
Das ist aber am teuersten O.o


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

Nicht Zwangsläufig. Wenn Upc bei dir Verfügbar anzeigt, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das ihr trotzdem einen Kabelanschluss habt und diesen bloß einfach nicht nutzt. Kannst dich ja mal im Keller umschauen ob abgesehen vom Telefonkabel noch sowas ähnliches ins Haus rein kommt.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



robbe schrieb:


> Nicht Zwangsläufig. Wenn Upc bei dir Verfügbar anzeigt, dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich das ihr trotzdem einen Kabelanschluss habt und diesen bloß einfach nicht nutzt. Kannst dich ja mal im Keller umschauen ob abgesehen vom Telefonkabel noch sowas ähnliches ins Haus rein kommt.


 Nein wir haben nur Festnez (Telefon) und Internet.

Fernseher läuft über Satellitenschüssel.
Bist Du dir sicher das es über Fernseher geht? Klingt irgendwie unlogisch...


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

Ich arbeite für einen Kabelanbieter, also ja ich bin sicher. Nur das es nicht über den Ferseher geht, sondern über den Kabelanschluss. Das ihr nur Satellit und Inet per Telfonkabel nutzt, heißt noch lange nicht das ihr keinen Kabelanschluss im Keller habt.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Nein, ich hab nachgefragt und die Person hätte gemeint das wir nur Satellit haben und keinen Kabelanschluss für Fernsehen.

Und A1? Das geht über das normale "Internetkabel"?
Internet-Tarife | A1.net


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

Grotix schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab nachgefragt und die Person hätte gemeint das wir nur Satellit haben und keinen Kabelanschluss für Fernsehen.
> 
> Und A1? Das geht über das normale "Internetkabel"?
> Internet-Tarife | A1.net



Welche Person hat das gesagt, jemand von UPC?


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Nein, derjenige der das Haus gebaut hat


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

Gut der könnte es natürlich wissen. Ist allerdings auch möglich das irgendwann später mal noch ein Kabel reingezogen wurden. Kannst nur mal nachschauen. Meistens kommen Telefon und Fernsehkabel an der gleichen Stelle ins Haus.

A1 dürfte übrigens übers Telefonkabel gehen.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



robbe schrieb:


> Gut der könnte es natürlich wissen. Ist allerdings auch möglich das irgebdwann später mal noch ein Kabel reingezogen wurden. Kannst nur mal nachschauen. Meistens kommen Telefon und Fernsehkabel an der gleichen Stelle ins Haus.
> 
> A1 dürfte übrigens übers Telefonkavel gehen.


 
Ok danke 
Vor uns hat noch keiner in dem Haus gewohnt. Ist auch nichts umgebaut worden oder so.

Kennst Du dich bei A1 aus?
Also mit den Preisen, obs da versteckte Kosten gibt?

"€ 17,90
statt € 29,90"

Wird es später irgendwann mal teurer, nach einem Jahr oder so?
Was heißt Selbstaufbau vom Internet?
Modem einstöpseln und den Rest kann ich ja selber, aber am Verteilerkasten muss noch umgeschlossen werden (Weiß ich vom Letzten Mal)
Sowass kann und will ich natürlich nicht selber machen


----------



## robbe (7. September 2013)

Mit A1 kenn ich mich nicht aus, kann mich jetzt auch grad nicht durch die Seite wühlen.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



robbe schrieb:


> Mit A1 kenn ich mich nicht aus, kann mich jetzt auch grad nicht durch die Seite wühlen.


 Wäre gut wenn das jemand machen könnte weil ich nichts finden kann, dass es später teurer wird...


----------



## cdo (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Also, es ist noch immer schwer etwas Genaues zu sagen, da "vom Land" keine richtige geografische Zuordnung ist. Der größte Anbieter in Österreich zum Thema Internet über Telekabel ist UPC, korrekt. Allerdings hat UPC im Jahre 2006 den Anbieter "INode" übernommen, einen reinen Internetanbieter über das klassische Kupferkabel mittels DSL. Seitdem kann UPC ca. 90% aller Haushalte in Österreich erreichen. Somit ist nicht überall wo UPC draufsteht auch Telekabel drin. Bei UPC gibt es zwei Produktlinien. "Fiber Power" ist Telekabel, "Take it" ist DSL. Mach also einfach den Verfügbarkeitscheck auf Verfügbarkeitscheck | UPC Austria, wenn dir "nur" "Take-it" Produkte angeboten werden, gibt es von UPC kein Kabel bei dir. Das ist jetzt nicht zwingend negativ. Deren DSL-Produkte sind auch gut. Wichtig ist nur: (fast) alle DSL-Produkte (auch von anderen Anbietern) erfordern einen klassischen Festnetz-Telefonanschluss. Hier mußt du also noch die Grundgebühr des Festnetztelefonbetreibers mit einrechnen (außer natürlich du benutzt sowieso einen Festnetzanschluss). 
LTE, Edge und wie sich die Technologien alle nennen, sind Internetmöglichkeiten über ein Mobilnetz. Diese sind äußerst instabil in Bezug auf die maximale Datenbandbreite, da es ein geteiltes Netz je Funkzelle ist, sprich: je mehr Benutzer in einer Zelle Daten hin&herschicken, je langsamer wird es (Telefongespräche werden zu über 95% immer klassisch mittels GSM abgehandelt, völlig egal wie oft die tollen Handyanbieter rausposaunen "glasklar telefonieren weil ach so tolles LTE-Netz", aber ich schweife ab). Ergo: ignoriere alle Angebote von Handybetreibern, also T-Mobile, Orange, Yesss!, eety, tele.ring, Tele2, bob usw. (okay genau genommen sind aus der Liste nur zwei tatsächlich eigenständige Netzbetreiber, der Rest sind nur Marken oder Anbieter ohne eigene Infrastruktur, aber du verstehst was ich meine). Einzige Ausnahme: der Handyanbieter A1. Denn "A1" ist, wie der volle Name "A1 Telekom Austria" schon sagt, auch ein Festnetzanbieter (ehemals Österreichische Post AG) und damit haben die auch DSL im Angebot. Alle anderen Festnetzmarken (tele2...) sind "nur" eigenständige Marken, mieten sich allerdings im Netz der Telekom Austria ein. Na, schon zu kompliziert? Tut mir leid, es geht noch weiter.... über ganz Österreich verteilt, gibt es unzählige regionale Anbieter, die teils ihr eigenes Netz nur innerhalb einer kleinen Stadt oder Region betreiben, darunter auch einige "kleine" Kabelnetze, wie zB KabelPlus in vielen (auch kleinen) Gemeinden in Niederösterreich und Burgenland, LIWEST in Oberösterreich, ASAK und Cablelink in Salzburg, D-Light in der Steiermark usw. 
Und natürlich gibt es noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten zB das wunderbare Blizznet mit reinem Glasfasernetz immer bis ins Haus hinein, mit bis zu 100 mbit down und upstream für unter 35,- EUR/Monat. Ja, mir schon klar, Blizznet gibt es nur in Wien und wenn du sagst "vom Land" wirst du wohl nicht in Wien wohnen. Es war nur ein Beispiel für eine Möglichkeit/Anbieter, den du warscheinlich bis jetzt nicht gekannt hast, weil er nur in einer recht kleinen (geografischen) Region verfügbar ist.
Du siehst, es gibt somit doch einige Leute hier, die sich in der österreichischen Internetanbieterwelt auskennen, ABER: ich darf noch einmal wiederholen: um dir wirklich helfen zu können, ist es notwendig eine genauere geografische Position deines Haushaltes zu erfahren. Nein, nicht die Strasse und Hausnummer. Eine Postleitzahl oder zumindest eine Region würde schon helfen, um mögliche Anbieter aufzuzeigen, die vielleicht genau in deiner Gegend das perfekte Angebot haben. Weiters bitte auch die Info, ob der Festnetzanschluss der bei dir ist (hattest du irgendwo hier schon genannt) auch aktiv ist.
Und dann noch bitte die Angabe, ob du "nur" auf der Suche nach einem Internetanbieter bist oder unter Umständen auch ein Paket nehmen würdest/in Zukunft vielleicht geplant ist (also Internet, Fernsehen, Festnetz usw in einem)

Solltest du -warum auch immer- _keine_ näheren Angaben machen wollen, dann bleibt nur:
-vergiss alles wo du auch einen Handyvertrag machen könntest (T-Mobile, Orange usw), ausgenommen:
-A1, da machst du bitte einen Verfügbarkeitscheck: Verfügbarkeitsprüfung Festnetz-Internet und TV | A1.net und postest die Paket, die dir Angeboten werden
-Dann bitte noch einen Verfügbarkeitscheck hier: Verfügbarkeitscheck | UPC Austria und postest die Pakete, die dir Angeboten werden
und vergiss (wie hier im Thread schon genannt) schnell alle Marketing-Schlagwörter, wie zB: Fiber Power, Internet-Power mittels _hier sinnlosen Wortkauderwelsch einfügen_

Die unzähligen regionalen Anbieter werde ich hier nicht auflisten. Der Post ist ohnehin schon viel zu lang! 
Ganz wichtig noch zum Schluss: _KEIN_ Anbieter wird dir irgendeine Datenbandbreite 24/7 _garantieren_ (bei den meisten Festnetz/Kabelanbieter kannst du allerdings schon sagen, dass die im Produkt genannten Geschwindigkeiten zumindest 90% der Zeit auch tatsächlich gehalten werden, ausgenommen vielleicht UPC in 1020 Wien, aber das ist ein anderes Thema . 
Gleiches trifft auf alle angegebenen Datenvolumina zu, die irgendwo mit "unbegrenzt" betitelt werden. Unbegrenzt ja, aber nach dem "fair-use-Prinzip".

Alles klar? Gut! Griaß di


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



cdo schrieb:


> Also, ...


 
Danke für den langen Post! Habs gecheckt! 
Also zu meiner geographischen Position: Ich wohne in Salzburg! Dort gibt es CableLink wie Du gesagt hast. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Internetanschluss. Nur Internet, kein Telefon oder sonstiges. Fernsehen wird über Satellitenschüssel empfangen. In Zukunft will ich keine Pakete oder ähnliches dazukaufen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Anbieter für mich. Also, ich brauche/will unlimitiertes Internet. Derzeit habe ich einen Internetstick. Damit bin ich mehr als unzufrieden. Es kommt nur ein Viertel an was eigendlich an Mbit ankommen soll... Abends kannst das vergessen (Heute gehts einigermaßen)

Der Test auf der A1 Seite hat folgendes ergeben:

Mögliche Leistungen am Standort

    Internet bis max. 8 Mbit/s
    mobiles Netz HSPA+DC

Der Upc-Test hat nichts gebracht. Ich kann zwar meine Daten eingeben und auf "PRÜFEN" klicken, werde dann aber nicht weitergeleitet...

Edit: Hier die Preisliste von Cablelink: http://www.salzburg-ag.at/cablelink/internet/

Bei A1 ists wohl billiger: http://www.a1.net/internet/a1-internet-tarife
Da hab ich sogar unlimitiert.


----------



## cdo (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Salzburg! Nach bitte, da sind wir schon weiter. Dann schau` hier nach Verfügbarkeit - TV.Internet.Telefon - Salzburg AG für Energie, Verkehr & Telekommunikation ob CableLink bei dir verfügbar ist. Dann noch ASAK, die haben sowas leider nicht Online... da wirst du wohl anrufen müssen: Asak: Neuanschluss
Beim Check vom A1 meinst du wohl, dass dir "A1 Festnetz-Internet 8Mbit/s und dann noch Produkte im Bereich Mobilfunk angeboten werden. Wie gesagt, das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, da du die genauen Produktnamen, die dir angeboten werden, nicht hier angegeben hast.
Wenn A1 einen Tarif übers Festnetz anbieten kann, wird es wohl auch ein DSL-Produkt von UPC bei dir geben. Hab`s auch `grad getestet und richtig, der Verfügbarkeitscheck will bei mir (im Firefox) auch `grad nicht. Im Internet Explorer gehts aber. Wichtig beim UPC Check ist, dass du in jedem Feld deine Daten eingibst, dann schlägt dir das Feld etwas vor, das klickst du an und dann weiter zum nächsten Feld und dann auf "prüfen", sonnst klappts nicht


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



cdo schrieb:


> Salzburg! Nach bitte, da sind wir schon weiter. Dann schau` hier nach Verfügbarkeit - TV.Internet.Telefon - Salzburg AG für Energie, Verkehr & Telekommunikation ob CableLink bei dir verfügbar ist. Dann noch ASAK, die haben sowas leider nicht Online... da wirst du wohl anrufen müssen: Asak: Neuanschluss
> Beim Check vom A1 meinst du wohl, dass dir "A1 Festnetz-Internet 8Mbit/s und dann noch Produkte im Bereich Mobilfunk angeboten werden. Wie gesagt, das ist jetzt nur eine Vermutung, da du die genauen Produktnamen, die dir angeboten werden, nicht hier angegeben hast.
> Wenn A1 einen Tarif übers Festnetz anbieten kann, wird es wohl auch ein DSL-Produkt von UPC bei dir geben. Hab`s auch `grad getestet und richtig, der Verfügbarkeitscheck will bei mir (im Firefox) auch `grad nicht. Im Internet Explorer gehts aber. Wichtig beim UPC Check ist, dass du in jedem Feld deine Daten eingibst, dann schlägt dir das Feld etwas vor, das klickst du an und dann weiter zum nächsten Feld und dann auf "prüfen", sonnst klappts nicht


 
Werds gleich nochmal probieren. Also ich hab mir das PDF mal angeschaut und mein meinem Wohnort ist überall ein kreuzchen  Das heißt bei mir ist alles verfügbar.

Edit: Im Internetexplorer gehts auch nicht...
Edit: Im Chrome sowie im Firefox auch nicht, Pech...
Gibts sonst noch wo nen test?


----------



## cdo (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> ....meinem Wohnort ist überall ein kreuzchen  Das heißt bei mir ist alles verfügbar....


 Nicht unbedingt. Das bedeutet "nur", dass CableLink ein Netz in der Gemeinde/Stadt hat, ob es auch zu deinem Haus/Wohnung/Campingplatz/Hausboot usw. geht, ist damit noch lange nicht sicher. Da wirst du wohl anrufen müssen und fragen, ob bei dir CableLink etwas anbieten kann.


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



cdo schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Das bedeutet "nur", dass CableLink ein Netz in der Gemeinde/Stadt hat, ob es auch zu deinem Haus/Wohnung/Campingplatz/Hausboot usw. geht, ist damit noch lange nicht sicher. Da wirst du wohl anrufen müssen und fragen, ob bei dir CableLink etwas anbieten kann.


 
Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, weil TV nicht wirklich bei uns über Kabel verfügbar ist. Festnetz (Internet und Telefon) aber ganz sicher da wir schonmal Festnetztelefon und Internet hatten, dies aber wieder alles abgemeldet haben.
Internet hatten wir damals bei A1.

Edit: Was ist eigtl. mit Orange? Haben die nur mobiles Internet? http://www.drei.at/portal/de/privat/tarife/internet/hui/
Wir haben eine UMTS-Abdeckung laut der Standortabfrage, aber das is doch Mobiles Internet?


----------



## cdo (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Edit: Was ist eigtl. mit Orange? Haben die nur mobiles Internet? Wir haben eine UMTS-Abdeckung laut der Standortabfrage, aber das is doch Mobiles Internet?


Ich zitiere mich selbst: Vergiss alle Anbieter, von denen du auch ein  Handy kaufen könntest (ausgenommen A1)..... Ja, UMTS ist ein  mobilfunkstandart. 

Wir fassen also kurz zusammen:
1) A1 mit Festnetz-Internet 8 MBit/s Down / 768 kbit/s up zu 17,90 monatlich (allerdings nur für Neukunden, die in den letzten drei Monaten keinen Anschluss von A1 Internet oder Festnetz genutzt haben). +EUR 15,- /Jahr Internet Service Pauschale. +einmalig 29,90 oder 131,- EUR (je nach Installationsart)
Und hier würde es wirklich leichter werden, wenn du entlich die gestellten Fragen beantworten würdest: Du hast einen Festnetzanschluss (das hattest du schon gesagt)... ist dieser aktiv oder inaktiv?
2) Vielleicht Kabel via CableLink oder ASAK. Hier wirst du für die tatsächliche Verfügbarkeit noch beim jeweiligen Anbieter anrufen
3) UPC. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass du auch DSL von UPC haben kannst, wenn A1 funktionieren würde. Hier wirst du allerdings noch den Online-Verfügbarkeitscheck machen, wenn er denn funktionert oder anrufen und fragen
4) Fragst du bei XLink (leider nur telefonisch) nach, was sie bei dir anbieten können Internet - Privat - xLink

Um auf ganz sicher zu gehen: Du hast also einen Festnetzanschluss im Haus (der irgendwann schon einmal Internet/Telefon über A1 Telekom Austria geliefert hat). Dieser ist jetzt aber inaktiv, also auch kein Festnetz, korrekt?
Und noch was: wenn du damals Internet über A1 hattest, weißt du noch welches Paket bzw. Geschwindigkeit? Und warst du damit zufrieden bzw. wurden die angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten gehalten?


----------



## Grotix (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Der Festnezanschluss ist derzeit nicht in verwendung. Es läuft bei uns kein Vertrag oder dergleichen. Wir haben alle Handys und Fernsehen läuft über Satellitenschüssel. Internet ist derzeit mobil.
Ich kann mal naschschauen welches Paket ich hatte. Villeicht fliegt noch was rum...
Ob das eingehalten wurde bin ich mir nicht sicher. Schneller wie das derzeitige mobile Internet war es schon aber ein Download hat seehr lange gedauert...

Ich guck mal schnell. Anrufen werd ich mal morgen oder so.

Edit: Nein hab leider keine Unterlagen mehr...
Edit: Dem Preis nach dürfte das das 8Mbit Paket oder sogar das 10Mbit Paket gewesen sein.
Ich hab da ungefähr 30€ bezahlt im Monat. Wie sich die Preise geändert haben weiß ich nicht.


Sagen wir mal es würden theoretischerweise 30Mbit für mich zur Verfügung stehen die ich nutzen kann. Die will ich eigendlich gar nicht weil wir/ich was günstiges suchen so wie das UPC um 15€ oder das Cablelink Light.


----------



## cdo (7. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Der Festnezanschluss ist derzeit nicht in verwendung. Es läuft bei uns kein Vertrag oder dergleichen.


 Alles klar. Danke



Grotix schrieb:


> Wir haben  alle _Handys_ und Fernsehen läuft über Satellitenschüssel.


Da wird`s wohl an der Betonung liegen  Das die ganze Familie Mobiltelefone übers Satellitennetz benutzt wäre (in Österreich) beeindruckend... Nicht falsch vestehen, Iridium hat mitlerweile schon recht gute Angebote 



Grotix schrieb:


> Schneller wie das derzeitige mobile Internet war es schon aber ein Download hat seehr lange gedauert


mit schneller wirst du wohl den Ping meinen. Ja, da hat jedes Mobilnetz seine schwäche. Deswegen fallen ja die mobilen Internetanbieter schon mal weg aus dem Pool der Möglichkeiten.
Das ein Download "sehr lange dauert" ist immer relativ. Allerdings kann man schon vestehen das 8 mbit down nicht wirklich als schnell zu bezeichnen ist (wenn es über A1 war und "damals" war`s sicher nicht schneller als das, was heute möglich ist). Ich befürchte jedoch, dass es im Endeffekt wieder drauf raus laufen wird (also die maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit), außer es ist -mit viel Glück- einer der zwei genannten, regionalen Kabelbetreiber bei dir verfügbar.
Melde dich, sobald du bei denen (und UPC und XLink) angerufen hast und bitte notiere dir genau, welche Produkte sie dir anbieten könnten und auch die Preise (im Monat / Herstellung / mögliche jährliche Zusatzgebühr) und frag` nach, welche Hardware du erhalten würdest (Modem/Splitter/Router/usw.), sollte es für dich relevant sein.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Grotix (8. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

OK DANKE! 

Ich werd da bei denen anrufen. Entestehen für mich da noch zusätzliche Kosten oder beraten mich die gratis?
Derzeit haben ich/wir 2,7Mbit down! Das ist langsam....
Ich werd mir das überlegen ob ich nicht dann doch etwas schnelleres Internet nehme.
Wie lange dauert den ein 5GB Download mit 8Mbit?
Soll ich bei CableLink auch noch anrufen?

Ich sag auch mal Gute Nacht, falls ich keine Antwort mehr bekomme


----------



## Laudian (8. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert den ein 5GB Download mit 8Mbit?


 
8mbit/s = 1MB/s

5GB = 5000MB

Also 5000 Sekunden = 83 Minuten


----------



## Grotix (8. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Laudian schrieb:


> 8mbit/s = 1MB/s
> 
> 5GB = 5000MB
> 
> Also 5000 Sekunden = 83 Minuten


 
Hmm danke 
Jetzt bin ich schon ein Stück schlauer. Also dauert doch recht lange...

Und bei 10Mbit? Dauerts halb so lange? Das wäre dann das Angebot von UPC

Bind dan mal weg. Antworten werden morgen gelesen. Gute Nacht


----------



## cdo (8. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Ich werd da bei denen anrufen. Entestehen für mich da noch zusätzliche Kosten oder beraten mich die gratis?


Ja, die beraten dich gratis. Im Normafall sind diese Hotlines auch gratis (also auch keine Gesprächsgebühren). Das steht aber bei der jeweiligen Hotline dabei.



Grotix schrieb:


> Derzeit haben ich/wir 2,7Mbit down! Das ist langsam....


Derzeit benutzt du ja auch mobiles Internet  



Grotix schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert den ein 5GB Download mit 8Mbit?


Einfach ausrechnen... 8 Bit = 1 byte / 8MBit = 1 Megabyte, natürlich alles pro Sekunde. Somit wären es 1 Megabyte pro Sekunde. 5 Gigabyte = 5.000 Megabyte. Somit dauert es 5.000 Sekunden, also 83Minuten und 20 Sekunden.
Natürlich nur im (theoretischen) Optimalfall. Ein paar Prozent für Fehlerkorrektur (je nach Downloadart) und Netzschwankung. Ich würde also tippen: gute 1,5 Stunden.
Edit: da war wohl jemand Anderes schneller mit Kopfrechnen 



Grotix schrieb:


> Und bei 10Mbit? Dauerts halb so lange?


Wie soll das denn gehen? Damit es nur halb solange dauert, bräuchtest du 16Mbit (weil 8x2=16, logisch, oder?). Mit 10Mbit wären es 1,25 Megabyte/Sekunde. Dann dauern 5GB 66Minuten und 40Sekunden. Natürlich wieder nur im Optimalfall usw. damit also gute 70-75Minuten


----------



## Grotix (8. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*

Ok. Danke. War wohl ein kleiner Denkfehler, sry  
Ich meld mich wieder wenn ich da angerufen habe. Am sonnstag werde ich wohl odee übel keinen erreichen 

Wo soll ich den genau bei UPC anrufen? Ich habe dort keine Kontaktinformationen für Salzburg gefunden.

Edit: Hab mich schnell nochmal ein wenig schlau gemacht: "für die ersten 6 Monate, danach € 24,90"
War kleingedruckt und habs nicht gesehen....

Und bei A1: "monatlich nur € 17,99 statt € 29,90" 
Hört sich so an obs teurer wird nach 12 oder 24 Monaten. Da bleibt dann doch wieder nur Cablelink?


----------



## keinnick (8. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



Grotix schrieb:


> Hmm danke
> Jetzt bin ich schon ein Stück schlauer. Also dauert doch recht lange...
> 
> Und bei 10Mbit? Dauerts halb so lange? Das wäre dann das Angebot von UPC
> ...



Hier hast Du ne Seite zum hin und her rechnen  Umrechnen Bandbreite


----------



## Grotix (9. September 2013)

*AW: Internetanbieter und Geschwindikeit?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hier hast Du ne Seite zum hin und her rechnen  Umrechnen Bandbreite


 Oh danke  Ich hab da noch keinen erreichen können bei der Telefonnummer. Ich probiers morgen nochmal... 

Bei Xlink hab ich jemanden erreichen können. Bei mir wäre ADsl verfügbar und ich hab auch so nen Vertrag oder so bekommen. Ich hab nen screen gemacht:

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/jf65-10-1c38.png


----------



## cdo (9. September 2013)

Also irgendwie muß man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen. Dein Screenshot zeigt verschiedenste Tarife/Pakete, von denen sind fünf verschiedene reines Internet mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten, davon zwei mit aDSL. Diese sind namentlich "xLINK Internet 10" und "xLINK Internet 20". Sind es diese zwei Tarife, die bei dir möglich sind?


----------



## Grotix (10. September 2013)

cdo schrieb:


> Also irgendwie muß man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen. Dein Screenshot zeigt verschiedenste Tarife/Pakete, von denen sind fünf verschiedene reines Internet mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten, davon zwei mit aDSL. Diese sind namentlich "xLINK Internet 10" und "xLINK Internet 20". Sind es diese zwei Tarife, die bei dir möglich sind?



Alles aus der Nase ziehen? Ich habe dieses Formular zugesand bekommen. Was aDSL jetzt genau sein soll hab ich keinen Plan.
Hab da angerufen wie du wolltest. Ich habs gepostet weil ich nicht schlauer geworden bin weil dort nirgends was von adsl steht.
Dazu bin ich ja hier.

Die Frau hat gesagt das bei mir aDSL möglich sei. Aber das steht nirgends am Formular. Ich bin ausgegegangen das irgendwo aDsl steht...


----------



## cdo (10. September 2013)

Hi. Also aDSL ist die asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line, vereinfacht:  Internet über die Telefonleitung. Also genau das, was du von A1 Telekom  Austria schon einmal hattest. Du hattest geschrieben:


Grotix schrieb:


> Bei  Xlink hab ich jemanden erreichen können. Bei mir wäre ADsl  verfügbar  und ich hab auch so nen Vertrag oder so bekommen. Ich hab nen screen  gemacht: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/jf65-10-1c38.png


Somit hast du bei Xlink angerufen und gefragt, ob sie dir irgendetwas anbieten können, was ja anscheinend der Fall ist. Das von dir verlinkte Anmeldeformular zeigt verschiedenste Produkte, davon sechs Internettarife, davon zwei mit DSL. Nun war meine Frage an dich, was denn genau bei dir verfügbar ist, also welcher der zwei DSL-Tarife. Falls du am Telefon nicht nachgefragt hast, _welcher_ Anschluss = welche Geschwindigkeit bei dir verfügbar ist, kann ich dir das leider auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Grotix (11. September 2013)

Hab nochmal angerufen...
Ich zitiere: "An Ihrem Standort ist max. eine 10-MBit/s-Leitung möglich."


----------



## cdo (11. September 2013)

Hey, damit hast du immerhin eine Alternative zur A1 Telekom Austria, was ja schon mehr ist, als deine Ausgangssituation vor ein paar Tagen 

1) A1 mit aDSL 8 MBit/s Down / 768 kbit/s up zu 17,90  monatlich (für die ersten 12 Monate, danach 29,90 monatlich <--nicht sicher, da unklar beschrieben / zur Sicherheit abklären, falls bestellt wird)
 2) XLINK mit aDSL 10 MBit/s Down / 1.024 KBit/s up zu 22,80 monatlich


----------



## Grotix (12. September 2013)

cdo schrieb:


> Hey, damit hast du immerhin eine Alternative zur A1 Telekom Austria, was ja schon mehr ist, als deine Ausgangssituation vor ein paar Tagen
> 
> 1) A1 mit aDSL 8 MBit/s Down / 768 kbit/s up zu 17,90  monatlich (für die ersten 12 Monate, danach 29,90 monatlich <--nicht sicher, da unklar beschrieben / zur Sicherheit abklären, falls bestellt wird)
> 2) XLINK mit aDSL 10 MBit/s Down / 1.024 KBit/s up zu 22,80 monatlich


 
Ok danke für Deine Hilfe! 
Was ist mit CableLink?


----------



## cdo (12. September 2013)

Grotix schrieb:


> Was ist mit CableLink?


 Ja, was ist denn damit? Du hattest geschrieben, dass laut deren Webseite, deine Postleitzahl mit im Ausbaugebiet draufsteht. Ob da wirklich bei dir im Haus was von denen geht und wenn ja, was genau, wirst du wohl erst herausfinden, wenn du dort anrufst und fragst.


----------



## Grotix (13. September 2013)

cdo schrieb:


> Ja, was ist denn damit? Du hattest geschrieben, dass laut deren Webseite, deine Postleitzahl mit im Ausbaugebiet draufsteht. Ob da wirklich bei dir im Haus was von denen geht und wenn ja, was genau, wirst du wohl erst herausfinden, wenn du dort anrufst und fragst.


 
Alles klar  Ich danke Dir für deine Hilfe!


----------

